# Hamster Legislation



## baileyandbeth (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I'm currently forming a campaign which involves having a law formed on the guidelines of hamster cage sizes, unfortunately many larger companies are still selling off cages half the size guidelined by the RSPCA, I think there needs to be a set minimum which isn't to be broken. I've set up an online petition which you can view and sign for free here: www.ipetitions.com/petition/hamstercages
I have also written letters to my local council and MP, my local pet shops and Mr. Cameron himself. I have also spoken to some people on getting this pushed further to get more publicity on the petition. 
Until then though I'm a little bit stuck, unless I want to be a troll , I've set up a twitter and I am advertising on my own website and facebook, but I'm not sure what else to do? 
Beth


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

nice idea, but sadly there is no way it will happen.

im afraid there is no way to police a law involving cage sizes, as any law would HAVE to be world wide, as many of our cages are made in different countries (IE ferplast are Italian, anything any one buys from zoo plus will come from germany ect)

the best thing to do is focus your efferts on educating people, maybe campaign local pet stores and get them to only stock cages that are suitable


----------

